
Why are the fans in my Mac running at full blast? - chmaynard
https://eclecticlight.co/2018/07/18/why-are-my-macs-fans-running-at-full-blast/
======
chmaynard
I've noticed that the fans in my MacBook Pro kick in when I'm using Homebrew
to compile a large software project, such as gcc, from source code. Can
someone explain why this type of workload causes the CPU to overheat? Two
theories of mine: (1) multiple threads are working all four cores very hard,
and (2) the CPU isn't waiting around as much for main memory to respond.

